# 23" Saugeye with new Big Josh Swim Tactic



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well not a tactic I planned on using but the results worked great. I was throwing a Big Joshy J5 swim bait last night and made a high looping cast for some distance and just as swim hit the water a BAT swoops down and gets tangled in my braid about 5 to 6 foot above my bait. 
Well I am shaking rod tip and bat is trying to fly away and Bam rod tip goes down fish on. So here I am reeling in a quality eye with a bat still in my line just above it. Make it all the way in to shore no one else around so I reel bat up closer to rod tip and it's going all crazy I hold pole way out away from me and grab fish get it on shore pull out my clippers and cut off jig. 
Then I start shaking bat it had line wrapped on one leg line started working off and finally bat was free and flew away. 
I hate bats and this one was ticked off did not take time to try and get pic was glad it was gone. 
Anyways if looking for new way to fish J5 swim wait till after dark and find a willing bat an have at it. Got 5 eyes last night a 21" and a 23" on J5 couple others on 3.25 lime swim and one on a jerk bait. Also a fat 15" small and of course a cat. Here is pic of J5 Swim and Bat combo fish.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Man, that's crazy! Glad you were able to get it free though! I don't think I'll be trying that tactic anytime soon! Those are quality eyes! Great job!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Slim, I believe that's called a "topper"!  you'll try anything to catch a saugeye.
Ski


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Good job. I hate bats also almost as much as snakes.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

haha. I used to have similar problems when I used to trout fish more.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Well not a tactic I planned on using but the results worked great. I was throwing a Big Joshy J5 swim bait last night and made a high looping cast for some distance and just as swim hit the water a BAT swoops down and gets tangled in my braid about 5 to 6 foot above my bait.
> Well I am shaking rod tip and bat is trying to fly away and Bam rod tip goes down fish on. So here I am reeling in a quality eye with a bat still in my line just above it. Make it all the way in to shore no one else around so I reel bat up closer to rod tip and it's going all crazy I hold pole way out away from me and grab fish get it on shore pull out my clippers and cut off jig.
> Then I start shaking bat it had line wrapped on one leg line started working off and finally bat was free and flew away.
> I hate bats and this one was ticked off did not take time to try and get pic was glad it was gone.
> Anyways if looking for new way to fish J5 swim wait till after dark and find a willing bat at have at it. Got 5 eyes last night a 21" and a 23" on J5 couple others on 3.25 lime swim and one on a jerk bait. Also a fat 15" small and of course a cat. Here is pic of J5 Swim and Bat combo fish.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

well done nice fish.is that a slims bait j 5 you are throwing?


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Ha! Best fishing story ever!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

What other colors do you get access to that no one else does?!?! Geez,I'd like that one!


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Got to be a true story! Too weird to be made up. I guess that's another reason for Troy to take up trolling.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol Humm that's just a pearl shad I air brushed to look like a slims bait. I know nothing.lol I am not taking up trolling but am looking into mini kites to use when wind is present.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

I can see you shaking that rod to get the bat free! Glaad no animal or human was hurt!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Bats leg was not in good shape but it flew away just fine. Uggggg


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Where can I buy one of those Bats can't seem to be able to catch a keeper eye at Alum lots of shorts 14 1/2 to 14 7/8


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

If you fish alot at night in northern Canada you will find bats, but this is a very good story. Great looking fish also!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Had a few other adventures with vats at night. Always exciting


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Great story!!!! Nice fish too!!


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

How long will it be before they start using drones to fish?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome story! And nice going on the great catch too!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Batman!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Fishin Finatic said:


> How long will it be before they start using drones to fish?


I saw a video online. A guy was using a drone to fish. Caught a small bluegill with it. I am not how well it would handle a large fish.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great fish, Troy! I don't care for bats either; I appreciate the work they do and all, don't get me wrong, but, in words of Ace Ventura Pet Detective, "Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!"


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I've have no love loss for them critters either. I'd been tempted to see how long he could hold his breath,,,, under water that is. It was long pants and jacket last night. 2 eater eyes and 1 gill that tryed to eat a rogue jr. Nice mess of eyes once again. Good job.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Skippy said:


> I've have no love loss for them critters either. I'd been tempted to see how long he could hold his breath,,,, under water that is. It was long pants and jacket last night. 2 eater eyes and 1 gill that tryed to eat a rogue jr. Nice mess of eyes once again. Good job.


Only you slim. The only thing I find scarier is the attack of the unseen beaver tail slap when your not expecting it. Scares the bejesus out of you. Have had it happen more than once.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

that would have made one hell of a YouTube video


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah was right after everyone left was thinking same thing. Was sitting there laughing about how it probably looked I was jumping all over after I got jig cut off line and bat had free flight with my line still attached to it awhile.lol


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad it didn't bite you. Imagine a vampire Troy? Surviving by staying out past midnight, sucking the blood out of saugeyes. Wait a minute....


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Good story, reading about you catch all these nice saugeye makes me batty .


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Lol Humm that's just a pearl shad I air brushed to look like a slims bait. I know nothing.lol I am not taking up trolling but am looking into mini kites to use when wind is present.












http://www.aftco.com/kite-fishing.htm


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ZLHnwVxuc

Couldn't find one about fishing, but the reaction is great!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I am a little unclear on the steps of this technique, could you demonstrate at your next seminar?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Now there is one you don't here every day - what a story - glad you got the fish in. I am sure you won't forget that bat trick.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol to funny that was close,to me when it was flying around me still on the line.lol Massillon Buckeye that was my exact thought seen them do that for saltwater fishing but when there is no wind insert a bat and swim and there you go Bat Fishing.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I can see it now... Big Joshy Fishing Kites™. Fish Slim Limited Edition™! Just imagine a few of the local holes filled with guys fishing swims under kites like that...

You know we could add an element. We could do like they do in the middle east with kite battles. They glue glass shards or other abrasives to the kite strings and "battle" the kites till one cuts the others string... LOL! Apparently catching on here in the US now... wow.


----------



## lostinthefifties (May 26, 2014)

fishslim said:


> Well not a tactic I planned on using but the results worked great. I was throwing a Big Joshy J5 swim bait last night and made a high looping cast for some distance and just as swim hit the water a BAT swoops down and gets tangled in my braid about 5 to 6 foot above my bait.
> Well I am shaking rod tip and bat is trying to fly away and Bam rod tip goes down fish on. So here I am reeling in a quality eye with a bat still in my line just above it. Make it all the way in to shore no one else around so I reel bat up closer to rod tip and it's going all crazy I hold pole way out away from me and grab fish get it on shore pull out my clippers and cut off jig.
> Then I start shaking bat it had line wrapped on one leg line started working off and finally bat was free and flew away.
> I hate bats and this one was ticked off did not take time to try and get pic was glad it was gone.
> Anyways if looking for new way to fish J5 swim wait till after dark and find a willing bat an have at it. Got 5 eyes last night a 21" and a 23" on J5 couple others on 3.25 lime swim and one on a jerk bait. Also a fat 15" small and of course a cat. Here is pic of J5 Swim and Bat combo fish.


I love, love, love it. LMAO. Been there, done that on O'Shay south of Home rd.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bluegillin'*
you have to use clip releses with drone for fishing,like big bords trolling.the drone take your line with bait out,when fish is on clip release and you fight the fish,more control then kyte.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

fishslim said:


> Well not a tactic I planned on using but the results worked great. I was throwing a Big Joshy J5 swim bait last night and made a high looping cast for some distance and just as swim hit the water a BAT swoops down and gets tangled in my braid about 5 to 6 foot above my bait.
> Well I am shaking rod tip and bat is trying to fly away and Bam rod tip goes down fish on. So here I am reeling in a quality eye with a bat still in my line just above it. Make it all the way in to shore no one else around so I reel bat up closer to rod tip and it's going all crazy I hold pole way out away from me and grab fish get it on shore pull out my clippers and cut off jig.
> Then I start shaking bat it had line wrapped on one leg line started working off and finally bat was free and flew away.
> I hate bats and this one was ticked off did not take time to try and get pic was glad it was gone.
> Anyways if looking for new way to fish J5 swim wait till after dark and find a willing bat an have at it. Got 5 eyes last night a 21" and a 23" on J5 couple others on 3.25 lime swim and one on a jerk bait. Also a fat 15" small and of course a cat. Here is pic of J5 Swim and Bat combo fish.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've had bats tangle in my line twice. One I shook off. The other was flapping on the surface and was eaten by a Bullfrog.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

It's amazing that one of those crazy ducks don't get tangled up in your line ....


----------

